# Basic Air Environmental Qualification (BAEQ)



## McG (11 Jun 2008)

So, what is this course, who takes it, how long and what is covered?  It apparently exists, but even Google only gets one hit:  http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/16wing/squadron/acpdtc_e.asp


----------



## almost there (12 Jun 2008)

I took my BAEQ in Nov 98 in Borden. Basically just a history of the Air Force and the way ahead etc etc...

Commonly called the Basic Air Intoxication Course


----------



## McG (12 Jun 2008)

So, are there any sorts of job skills/knowledge that are covered through this course?


----------



## McG (16 Jun 2008)

This course is for all members who are "a graduate of the Basic Military Qualification and issued the air force DEU." It consists of:

PO Air 101 – Contribute to safe operations on an airfield;
PO Air 102 – Perform duties in accordance with Environmental regulations;
Ed O Air 101 – Describe the structure of the Canadian Air Force;
Ed O Air 102 – Describe the role and history of Canadian Aviation; and 
Ed O Air 103 – Describe Basic Air Force Team concept.

http://16wingweb.borden.mil.ca/aca/pages/BAEQ_welcome_e.html


----------

